# Мошенники на АВИТО



## Petrbayan (17 Мар 2016)

Уважаемые коллеги. Вчера со мной приключилась печальная история. Купил баян юпитер трёх голосный готово выборный за 52000 руб на авито. Отправили деловыми линиями. Пришла коробка 14 кг а в ней упаковка с гипсом. Думаю может бюст себе из него слепить! Подал заявление в полицию. Там сказали что в Екатеренбург этот же человек такую же посылку отправил. Может кто подскажет где нигодяя искать? Прилагаю фото паспорта отправителя фото коробки и баяна.


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Мар 2016)

Вы так ничего и не поняли, это вам прислали конструктор "Слепи баян"... Там инструкция должна быть в комплекте, если нет, то коротко делайте так: 
1. Залить смесь водой. 
2. Слепить кубик 500х500х400 
3. Выждать 28 дней до полного высыхания
4  Взять фотографию желаемого баяна (схему сборки)
5. Аккуратно! Крупные формы дорабатывать крупным напильником, мелкие нандфелем. СТРОГО ПО ФОТОГРАФИИ!!
6. Все! Поздравляем Вас! вы стали обладателем мечты!


З.Ы   А продавец сего девайса давно уже наверное деньги пропил. Да и был ли мальчик? Паспортов потерянных, сворованных и прочее у таких людей имеется. Вот и мой паспорт утерянный лет пять назад наверное уже где-то может кредит берет или контору обнальную открыл, а может так же баяны продает...


----------



## gte_33 (17 Мар 2016)

Гугл нашел фото с паспорта.
Google
Не приятно конечно. Соболезную...
А за одно и баян
Баян


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Мар 2016)

Неплохо бы узнать у полиционеров- этот паспорт действителен или нет? Им это работы секунд 20.


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

Не найдешь ты его! Схема отработна! Обычно как правило жертва сама виновата,в надежде что продавец "дурачек", и ему повезет,он купит в три раза дешевле то,что на самом деле в шесть раз дороже,а потом еще перепродаст инструмент и наварит круто... На это мошенники и рассчитывают,все очень точно продуманно. А в полиции,как правило смеются над такими заявлениями...Соболезную искренне коллеге,и скажу всем еще раз,покупайте инструменты только через проверенных людей и Вы не ошибетесь! Мне сколько раз перечисляли деньги с регионов,зная меня только по наслышке,перечисляли по 300-600 тысяч,потому что были уверены ,что я их не кину! Так что делайте выводы друзья, еще раз мои соболезнования автору топика!


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Мар 2016)

zet10 (17.03.2016, 17:46) писал:


> Мне сколько раз перечисляли деньги с регионов,зная меня только по наслышке,перечисляли по 300-600 тысяч,потому что были уверены ,что я их не кину!


Ну да, все правильно... А вот такой вопросик на засыпку и не в тему...Интересно, а если бы 300 -600 млн перечислили? Кинули бы?


----------



## Demchishin (17 Мар 2016)

На этом сайте (ФМС) можно проверить паспорт на предмет его действительности: http://services.fms.gov.ru/info-service.htm?sid=2000
Результат: в списках недействительных паспортов он не значится.
Полагаю, что или изображение подделано, или настоящий владелец паспорта еще не успел заявить о его утери.
Получатель денег должен был предъявить оригинал своего паспорта. Поговорите со следователем, чтобы в организацию, в которой выдавали деньги этому человеку, сделали запрос на получение копии платежных документов, а также, пока не ушло время, сняли запись видеонаблюдения (наверняка ведется видеосъемка) за время, которое указано в платежном поручении. Все это возможно сделать только в рамках возбужденного дела.
Настоящее изображение будет ориентировкой. Попробовать в любом случае нужно - вы ничего не теряете...


----------



## Dmvlad (17 Мар 2016)

*Demchishin*, 
За сайтик спасибо, а все остальное стоит попробовать, но зная нашу милицию, для которой сумма ущерба менее 100000руб -не ущерб...дело-глухарь


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

Dmvlad, хороший вопрос!на него так с кондачка не ответишь)) 300- 600 млн... А вот Вы перечислите,а мы потом посмотрим кину я или нет))...а вообще мне нравится Ваш ход мысли,значит мы думаем параллельно  об одном и том же!Да и инструкцию автору топика по лепке баяна дали блестящуюю,браво!


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2016)

*Dmvlad*,

Дима!
У меня есть как раз баян за 450 млн. руб. Смело перечисляй 300млн. Остальное доплатишь при встрече


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

Vev,а что это за баян у тебя такой появился? Чур я первый на очереди,Дима пусть подождет пока! Я даже готов тебе не 300 а 330 млн отправить для начала,только не продавай другим!а вообще цена настолько интригующая ,что если придерживаться мысли Дмитрия,то есть смысл похитить нашего любимого Veva,вместе с баяном !


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2016)

zet10 писал:


> Vev,а что это за баян у тебя такой появился? Чур я первый на очереди,Дима пусть подождет пока! Я даже готов тебе не 300 а 330 млн отправить для начала,только не продавай другим!


Поздно! Продано! Поехал за гипсом


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

Аааааааа... Так вот кто во всем виноват!! Петр,вот и нашелся твой обидчик))


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

А может в том гипсе были бриллианты?


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2016)

zet10 писал:


> А может в том гипсе были бриллианты?


Бриллианты кладу в каждый сотый комплект для отливки баяна 
Извините, в каждый не могу класть...
Своего рода лото...


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

Я бы назвал это по другому, русская рулетка))...


----------



## vev (17 Мар 2016)

Ну а если серьезно, то вы как дети малые... 
Ну прислали вам фото. Ну залезьте вы на google посмотрите первоисточник фото! Ну нет у мошенника баяна, а фото есть. Значит он их где-то взял. Если фото не его - зачем деньги гнать? Это, конечно же, не панацея, ну уж точно заставит задуматься и придавить на время жажду наживы.

Вот первоисточник:
http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/bayan-yupiter-tselnoplanochnyy-ID6gu6L.html

Все почему-то продолжают верить в сказки... Avito есть у всех. Пробить среднюю цену - никакой проблемы. Так почему же продавец поставил столь низкую цену? Да именно для вас жадных и поставил. Обычный крючек. Мы ж самые умные и мы то однозначно сумеем наварить на перепродаже... Присказку про бесплатный сыр надо печатать крупным шрифтом и на стену. 

Ну мы тут с Zet10 давно подкармливаем тему про разводилово на Avito. Все советы и все истории там давно описаны. Читайте. Дополняйте.


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

ах красава! Да...лоханулся Петр,как он этого не нашел?Ну а если быть еще более серьезным,дело даже не в том есть ли эти фотки в нете или их нет,дело в том что не надо быть дураком то совсем! Ведь я же предупреждал Тебя Петр еще накануне ,что это разводка,однако ты мне не поверил и продолжал с детской наивностью верить в чуду!Ведь везде у нас есть друзья,ну попросил бы меня что б проверили его в Краснодаре знакомые и ни чего бы этого не было,однако жадность и самонадеянность берет верх!а теперь что? Ищи ветра в поле, очень я сомневаюсь что его поймают...


----------



## kostyuk (17 Мар 2016)

zet10 писал:


> zet10 написал(а):
> 
> 
> > zet10В Питере на авито тоже периодически появляется объявление о продаже Юпитера за 10т, написано подаю так как он мне не нужен, повесит пару дней и исчезает на пару недель. Видно много падких на дармовщинку


----------



## zet10 (17 Мар 2016)

Костюк, совершенно точно! Жалко мне моего товарища,и поэтому я его ругаю последними словами, вроде всегда был здравым, а вчера я убедился что он полный дитятюшка! А ведь у нас даже специальная тема тут на сайте была "Разводилово на Авито",для кого это все пишется то? Для кого мы делимся опытом? А в итоге получается так,что всё одно своя рубашка ближе к телу...жаль!


----------



## Petrbayan (18 Мар 2016)

Спасибо ребята за советы. Конечно мне это послужит уроком не сомневаюсь. Учитесь на ошибках других а не на своих.


----------



## kostyuk (19 Мар 2016)

Вообще на Авито надо держать ухо в остро, если только какие приколы в объявлении типа на телефон не звонить пишите на почту, или товар в двое дешевле и может переслать, или подпись одна а на телефоне другая то лучше отказаться я думаю


----------



## ze_go (19 Мар 2016)

vev (17.03.2016, 20:51) писал:


> Вот первоисточник:http://olx.ua/obyavlenie/bayan-yupiter-tselnoplanochnyy-ID6gu6L.htm
> l


 знакомо... делал его...лет 5-6 назад


----------



## alex_er (5 Июл 2016)

Всем привет! Зацените объявки)) Нарыл пару дней назад.


Оба объявления - отличная цена на инструменты!



Оба в Ростове-на-Дону


Константин и Ольга


Константин готов продать баян и отправить ТК при полной предоплате. Я предложил прилететь за ним. Тогда последовало предложение внести 50% предоплату, чтобы зарезервировать баян. На чтоя предложил забронировать биллеты с отменой брони, и если баян уйдет раньше - просто отменить бронь и все. И... Тут же нашелся покупатель. Баян больше не продается... А жаль... Цена то очень хорошая... 


Ну да ладно. Стал звонить Ольге. Чтоб забрать fr1... Так она упорно не берет трубку... 


А теперь вопрос: почему оба баяна, находясь в Ростове, имеют раскладку g-grif?)) Там наверное школы более прогрессивные))


Вопрос 2:  однообразные описания баянов. Скопировано с оф. сайта. Совпадение?


Вопрос 3:   На фото с fr3 интересный интерьер, очень все по Европейски. Плиточка, терасса. Ну да ладно, может в кабаке фото сделано... Простим...


На фото с fr1 - обратите внимание, какие стульчики, скатерть, странно как-то. Не находите?


Вот думаю, отправить им предоплату, или не стоит))? В принципе я делаю дома ремонт и мешок шпатлевки не помешает, однако считаю это дороговато...


----------



## Kuzalogly (5 Июл 2016)

alex_er писал:


> Вот думаю, отправить им предоплату, или не стоит))? В принципе я делаю дома ремонт и мешок шпатлевки не помешает, однако считаю это дороговато...


Вы сайт сделали блокнотом для написания мемуаров.  Нельзя ли все сообщения объединить?


----------



## vev (5 Июл 2016)

*alex_er*, 

еще одно такое размещение серии постов и Вы отправитесь в бан


----------



## alex_er (5 Июл 2016)

писал с мобильного, было крайне не удобно. Но, надеюсь, не смотря на форму - содержание будет полезно. А Ваши комментарии несомненно ценны!!


----------



## sgoryachih (7 Авг 2016)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_new_fuul_8188
78663  - вот ещё пример разводилова.


----------



## zet10 (7 Авг 2016)

Да уж... Но дураки то находятся?... На ум пришло " не гнался бы ты ПОП за дешевизной"...


----------



## nidogopp43 (7 Авг 2016)

Для "просто" продавца, он грамотный в сленге. Когда инструмент остается от родителей, как правило это "гармошка", на худой конец баян. Хотя какая разница и там и здесь с обеих сторон кнопки. А может это аккордеон... хотя опять же кнопочный))


----------



## Kuzalogly (7 Авг 2016)

Инструмент уже мной виден не раз на фото. И про родителей тоже уже версия номер 4 или 5. Совсем фантазии у мошенника не осталось..


----------



## zet10 (7 Авг 2016)

А зачем им фантазии? Дураков и так хватат... По крайне мере только из тех кого я знаю , уже перечислили денюжки, а их не много не мало 5 человек,и сумма 50-55 тысяч Рублёв! Так это только из моего круга знакомых, представляю сколько ещё дураков в России перечисляющих деньги в "никуда".


----------



## sgoryachih (8 Авг 2016)

nidogopp43 писал:


> Для "просто" продавца, он грамотный в сленге. Когда инструмент остается от родителей, как правило это "гармошка", на худой конец баян. Хотя какая разница и там и здесь с обеих сторон кнопки. А может это аккордеон... хотя опять же кнопочный))                                                     Быстро снял объявление: возможно, читает этот форум. Или успел урвать уже свой кусок(


----------



## Kuzalogly (8 Авг 2016)

Конечно, читает. Эти ребята вполне соображают, как себя вести.

Привет тебе, подонок!


----------



## sgoryachih (8 Авг 2016)

https://www.avito.ru/perm/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_newroop_819324542  - в Перми теперь его "продаёт". Буду его отслеживать!


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Авг 2016)

Сегодня в тему, открытую когда-то мной от пользователя-новичка 1757 пришло 3 сообщения с текстом: Что бы ты сдох. http://www.goldaccordion.com/forum/novosti/topic-6459.html#post44751 Думаю, от негодяя, который разводит с объявлениями на Авито и на других сайтах. Прошу обратить модератора на это.


----------



## Kuzalogly (10 Авг 2016)

Этот "новичёк" зарегистрировался 6 лет назад. Если это то же лицо, которое ворует деньги посетителей АВИТО, и если представить, что этот вор все эти годы мониторил тут ситуацию..., то немножко нескладно получается. Зачем вору себя палить? Мониторил бы и дальше... Нет логики.


----------



## sgoryachih (10 Авг 2016)

Но и нет логики писать такой текст в тему, по сути закрытую, в октябре 15-го года. Он не стал писать здесь, тогда действительно было бы палевно, а так - исподтишка, в другой теме... Я подал жалобу модератору, но пока никаких действий с его стороны не вижу...


----------



## vev (11 Авг 2016)

sgoryachih (10.08.2016, 16:35) писал:


> Я подал жалобу модератору, но пока никаких действий с его стороны не вижу...


Они, модераторы - тоже живые люди со своим расписанием... Вот сейчас он заблокирован и сообщения удалены. Терпение, товарищи... Терпение


----------



## sgoryachih (11 Авг 2016)

Спасибо за оперативность!


----------



## sgoryachih (21 Авг 2016)

https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_av_8249

44899  - тётя Зоя с "Юпитером" за 10 тысяч опять за старое взялась


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (21 Авг 2016)

sgoryachih (10.08.2016, 13:25) писал:


> Что бы ты сдох.


 Какой Вы счастливый. Если мне напишут "Чтоб ты сдох" прошу это не удалять, а дать мне право ответить аналогично.


----------



## vev (21 Авг 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 (21.08.2016, 16:30) писал:


> Какой Вы счастливый. Если мне напишут "Чтоб ты сдох" прошу это не удалять, а дать мне право ответить аналогично.


Удалить то я удалил, но права ответить не лишал...


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Авг 2016)

sgoryachih (21.08.2016, 01:00) писал:


> тётя Зоя с "Юпитером" за 10 тысяч опять за старое взялась


 Жаль, что не в моём городе. Позвонил бы, договорился о встрече. Бригада народного гнева мне в помощь))...  И Зоя, он же Ахмет, он же Олег, он же Владимир,- в глубоких сожалениях и синяках...


----------



## vvz (21 Авг 2016)

Вот объява на Авито (15 т.р.):
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/masterovoy_russkiy_bayan_tseln

aya_planka_med_825187375
Вот это фото (на стр. чуть ниже) на др. ресурсе (80 т.р.):
http://p1atinum.ru/c20-8028.html#

Сам баян интересный, конечно...


----------



## sgoryachih (21 Авг 2016)

vev () писал:dmitrijgoncharov2008 (21.08.2016, 16:30) писал:Какой Вы счастливый. Если мне напишут "Чтоб ты сдох" прошу это не удалять, а дать мне право ответить аналогично. 
Удалить то я удалил, но права ответить не лишал...                                                                              Я думаю мы поступили правильно, забанив хама. Срача вполне хватает на других сайтах и форумах... А здесь общаются умные интеллигентные люди


----------



## sgoryachih (21 Авг 2016)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_l8_825043936  - Юпитер за 10 штук! Зоя! Угомонись!


----------



## dmitrijgoncharov2008 (21 Авг 2016)

sgoryachih (21.08.2016, 21:17) писал:


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_l8_825043936 - Юпитер за 10 штук! Зоя! Угомонись!


 Написано, что это объявление заблокировано модератором.


----------



## kostyuk (21 Авг 2016)

dmitrijgoncharov2008 писал:


> sgoryachih (21.08.2016, 21:17) писал:https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_l8_825043936 - Юпитер за 10 штук! Зоя! Угомонись! Написано, что это объявление заблокировано модератором.


Ага Зоя и в Питере торгует сегодня только видел


----------



## sgoryachih (21 Авг 2016)

Оба "Зоиных" объявления (в Питере и в Москве) сняты. Ещё час-два назад висели...


----------



## Kuzalogly (22 Авг 2016)

Объявление вора- опять про Юпитер от родителей. Метро Баррикадная, Москва.

Далее- звонок по объявлению. Номер временно заблокирован. Пишу в Почту. Диалог по эл. почте привожу дословно.
 Я.       -  Добрый вечер!
Я  завтра с тремя оценщиками (мастера) приеду покупать на метро Баррикадная Ваш баян. Это большая удача, что я Вас нашёл!Давайте адрес, куда ехать на Баррикадной. И время, когда лучше оформить сделку купли-продажи.
ВОР.        - Нахожусь в  Тюменской области.
Низкая цена так как продaжа срочная в связи с тем что скоро уезжаю и продаю за ненaдобнoстью. Высылаю почтой или транспортной компанией.
 Я.       - Это тоже можно. 
Высылайте наложенным платежом, адрес я скину если подтвердите. Мне лучше Почтой, потому что у нас терминалы ТК далеко от дома.
ВОР.        - Если хотите пересыл  почтой наложным платежом ТО ТОГДА ЗА ПЕРЕСЫЛ
ОПЛАТА ВПЕРЕД, ЗА САМ ТОВАР ОПЛАТА ПРИ ПОЛУЧЕНИИ ПОСЫЛКИ.
Если хотите пересыл транспортной компанией, ТО ЗА ПЕРЕСЫЛ ОПЛАТА
ВПЕРЕД,ЗА САМ ТОВАР ОПЛАТА ПОСЛЕ ПОЛУЧЕНИЯ И ПРОВЕРКИ ТОВАРА.
Напишите ваш адрес и я посчитаю на сайте  стоимость пересыла и напишу
куда оплачивать за пересыл!
 Я.        - Оплаты вперёд не будет.
Ура! У меня оказывается завтра командировка в Тюменскую область. Вылетаю ночью. Давайте точный адрес, я приеду и посмотрю Юпитер. И сразу куплю его. Ура!!
ВОР.          -Тюменская область, поселок Koммунaр
улицa Свободы 14 квaртира 1
Муж завтра дома будет до 19 часов
будет ждать.
Я.         - Завтра я приземлюсь, потом будут официальные мероприятия. Я постараюсь послезавтра Вас навестить и купить баян. Давайте телефон, который работает, а не "временно заблокирован". Обсудим детали операции по покупке Юпитера.
ВОР.        - Адрес и время я написала
про послезавтра речь не идет.
Я.      - Ну тогда дайте телефон. А то я по номеру с Авито никак не могу дозвониться...
Пауза... -Зоя, куда Вы съе__лись вместе с объявлением и телефоном?
Скриншоты же всё рано остались в моём Заявлении в полицию. 
И нет больше Юпитера на Авито. И Зоя ушла...


----------



## sgoryachih (22 Авг 2016)

Ух, ты! Лихо Вы разобрались! Значит баян по объявлению в Москве, м.Баррикадная, а забирать в Тюмени?! http://mapdata.ru/tyumenskaya-oblast/isetskiy-rayon/poselok-kommunar/  - вот карта этого посёлка, он действительно существует, в нём всего 9 улиц. Улицы Свободы - нет.


----------



## sedovmika (23 Авг 2016)

Это цыгане банчат, пробрались на Авито давненько уже, сейчас осваивают муз.инструменты, поэтому не удивляйтесь когда Юпитер Вам предлагают за десятку-другую тысяч рублей. Расчёт на наглость и жадность, вот и всё. Вот сейчас в Оренбурге продаётся Юпитер через Авито, я смотрел его лично, звучит прекрасно, требуется мелкий ремонт (это беглый осмотр, возможно ремонт будет более крупный), цена порядка 2 сотен (я не хозяин, предлагал 170 тыс, но пока они отказались).


----------



## gerborisov (23 Авг 2016)

sgoryachih/ писал:


> Ух, ты! Лихо Вы разобрались! Значит баян по объявлению в Москве, м.Баррикадная, а забирать в Тюмени?! http://mapdata.ru/tyumenskaya-oblast/isetskiy-rayon/poselok-kommunar/  - вот карта этого посёлка, он действительно существует, в нём всего 9 улиц. Улицы Свободы - нет.


Плохо Вы о мошенниках думаете. Есть на карте улица Свободы в этом посёлке  Чуть ниже список улиц.


----------



## sgoryachih (23 Авг 2016)

Действительно - есть. Я список не увидел. На карте, скорее всего, обозначены только главные улицы посёлка.


----------



## sgoryachih (23 Авг 2016)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_angsh_826054283  - какая настырная Зоя! Отправил жалобу модератору Авито.ру


----------



## Kuzalogly (24 Авг 2016)

Юпитер опять в продаже. Телефон- мегафон Москва. Адрес- Питер. Баян- как можно дальше. Новисибирск, Тюмень, Магадан.
Простой поиск на сочетание "zoyav97" выдаёт огромное количество обсуждаемых кидков на самых разных форумах.


----------



## vev (24 Авг 2016)

*Kuzalogly*,  халява... Все считают себя самыми умными... На это и расчёт. В описании указывают цельные планки, диапазон, выборку и при этом не знают реальную цену?! Лохов надо периодически учить ИМХО. Ну что б мягко и без последствий... 10тр помогут сохранить в следующий раз гораздо больше. Как прививка


----------



## sgoryachih (24 Авг 2016)

Посмотрел объявления по запросу zoyav97. "Продаёт" всё: зеркальные фотоаппараты, Макбуки (за 5000руб!),брендовые велосипеды и т.д. Согласен, что те, кто ведётся на подобную халяву, виноваты сами.


----------



## sgoryachih (24 Авг 2016)

Kuzalogly писал:


> Kuzalogly написал(а):
> 
> 
> > Юпитер опять в продаже. Телефон- мегафон Москва. Адрес- Питер. Баян- как можно дальше. Новисибирск, Тюмень, Магадан.
> ...


----------



## zet10 (24 Авг 2016)

Vev, а " лохи" то оказывается каждый второй)),. ... Вчера разговаривал с одним человеком, так он мне рассказал,что мастер Василий ( он же Илья)  перечислил 10 т.р,некий продавец с авито Газик уже отправил 15 т.р,ещё один знакомый перечислил 95 т.р, ну и этих историй ещё так около десятка... Вобщем,ребята молодцы, все правильно делают, дураков надо учить! И ни чего и ни кого Вы не найдёте,что б Вы тут не писали! А  заявления в ментовку  по данной теме обычно вызывают смех))...


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Сен 2016)

Этот дурачёк подумал, что слово "Юпитер" уже всем надоело. Теперь он знает слово "Скандалли".

Но кроме названия, ничего у дурачка не меняется. Объявление- метро Баррикадная, инструмент- в Тюменской области...
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_scandalli_rpl_831263
791


----------



## sgoryachih (3 Сен 2016)

Зоя и слово Юпитер не забывает  https://www.avito.ru/sankt-peterburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_ong_831
264470


----------



## sgoryachih (3 Сен 2016)

Что за магические буквы он (она) пишет после названия Юпитер - в этот раз - Юпитер онг. Опг я знаю - организованная преступная группа...


----------



## Kuzalogly (3 Сен 2016)

Видимо, ведёт тетрадочку. Буквы- это следующий эпизод. С таким же успехом он может писать цифры. Для учёта, чтобы не запутаться с поиском своих обманок в Авито.


----------



## sgoryachih (3 Сен 2016)

Думаю, вы правы. Очень удобно - при вводе в поиск "магических" букв, открывается именно твоё объявление.


----------



## dengrigo (25 Сен 2016)

Я так понимаю, на Авито лучше брать "очно". (ни разу пока не пользовался)


----------



## Kuzalogly (25 Сен 2016)

А везде нужно брать очно. Это не Посылторг... Либо ничего не пришлют, либо пришлют то, что продавец считает отличным, а нормальные люди- утилем из помойки...


----------



## diorel (24 Дек 2016)

Здравствуйте друзья! Сегодня тоже чуть не попал в интересную историю. Нашел объявление в Москве "Аккордеон готово-выборный Weltmeister S4, 45000руб." Звоню,отвечает мужик,назвался Максимом.Сказал,что аккордеон остался от дяди,который умер и стоит без дела 4 года,жена решила продать,находится в деревне в Зарайске,я спросил как приехать,он ответил,что не знает как приехать,так как передвигается на машине и понятия не имеет где находится станция.Меня это немного насторожило,к тому же во время разговора пришло СМС о том,что я звонил в другой регион,а не в Подмосковье.Складно так рассказывал,хотя связь была плохая и периодически он пропадал,как будто с кем-то советовался.Предложил привезти аккордеон в Москву,если я переведу предоплату на карту.Я сказал,что могу перевести 500руб.,так как об этих деньгах я сожалеть не буду.Он ответил,что 500-это несерьёзно,попросил 5000руб.Я запросил его паспортные данные и точный адрес.Он опять пропал и прислал мне СМС: Новиков Максим Сергеевич,паспорт 4607 151720,гор.02.12.1981,номер карты жены 4276 1340 0392 9904,Новикова Марина Игоревна.Я спросил его адрес где находится,тут он начал нервничать,но потом сказал Советская,26,я забил это адрес в Яндексе,но такого дома там нет.Я спросил что находится рядом,он ответил,что магазин и последний вопрос его вывел на чистую воду,я спросил название кинотеатра,который находится напротив его дома.Этот вопрос полностью ввел моего собеседника в ступор,он передал трубку своему "подельнику",который не стесняясь в выражениях высказал все что он обо мне думает и все что он со мной сделает.Такого изощренного жаргона я в жизни не слышал,хотя повидал много. Хочу Вас всех ещё раз предупредить о "бесплатном сыре" Мошенники становятся всё более изворотливее и хитрее,что даже опытные люди могут попасться. И ПОКУПАЙТЕ АККОРДЕОНЫ ТОЛЬКО В ПРОВЕРЕННЫХ МЕСТАХ!


----------



## barbarossa (21 Янв 2017)

Вот это объявление - тоже развод? https://www.avito.ru/agalatovo/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_904461655

А в чем смысл?

Ударить человека по голове и забрать 5 тысяч?


----------



## Kuzalogly (21 Янв 2017)

barbarossa писал:
"А в чем смысл? Ударить человека по голове и забрать 5 тысяч?".

Зачем по голове?
Никакого  баяна нет вообще, и в частности его нет в  Агалатово. Если позвонить и сказать, что "я сейчас уже на пути к Вам, в Агалатово", то 1. Баян на самом деле у брата в Тюменской области. 2. Я сегодня на работе.

Поэтому, если лох СТОпроцентный- будет просьба предоплаты плюс за пересылку. 

Если лох- 50-процентный, то будет "Я- честный, оплачивать заранее ничего не надо, оплатите только пересылку, а баян- когда полУчите".  За сутки "оплативших пересылку честному человеку" набежит сильно более, чем на 5 тыщ.
Были комплексные попытки. "Ах, баян в Тюменской области? Какая удача! Я завтра лечу туда в командировку, диктуйте адрес!"..    Тогда выясняется, что 1. Желающий купить уже сегодня приедет, если не купит- звонИте. 2. См. первый абзац.


----------



## Dmvlad (21 Янв 2017)

barbarossa писал:


> А в чем смысл?


Ну как  в чем? видимо ребята распродают складские запасы, товар залежался, дорого никто не берет...демпингуют


----------



## vyachek (21 Янв 2017)

Спасибо этой теме! Благодаря ей кое-чему научился. Нужен был небольшой токарный станок, давно искал - вдруг нашел в 10 раз дешевле чем должен быть. Чуть было не повелся. И тут вспомнил рекомендации - погуглил фотографию и НАШЕЛ! Объявлений двадцать похожих  в разных городах по всей стране с этой картинкой и текст такой же. Даже на Украине. 
С Зоей  по Юпитеру тоже был диалог по переписке наверное год назад. Она прокололась - название города в котором якобы находится баян написала с двумя ошибками.


----------



## ЮрийКазакБаянко (21 Янв 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/omsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_904687245  , вот по ходу ещё один благодетель.


----------



## dj.sator (27 Янв 2017)

Совершенно случайно заметил. https://www.avito.ru/protvino/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_tselnoplanochn
yy_906913893 Этот инструмент висел у нас в Смоленске, правда дороже. И висело объявление один день всего. Буквально пару недель назад. Теперь здесь. Не знаю мошенник или нет, но как то подозрительно.


----------



## vev (27 Янв 2017)

*dj.sator*,  а чего тут думать? Читайте эту и схожие темы  вопросы отпадут сами собой


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Фев 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_italyanskiy_fantini_p
_cr-15_ao_911874505  - тоже подозрительно как-то...


----------



## voldemar-60 (4 Фев 2017)

Продавец зарегистрирован на Авито сегодня в Казани и уже 9 активных объявлений. Баян почему то продает в Волгограде, остальные восемь тоже наверное разбросаны по всей России.


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Фев 2017)

А номер телефона - Москва, московская область


----------



## sgoryachih (4 Фев 2017)

Да, действительно. Все объявления мошенника разбросаны по стране.


----------



## dj.sator (8 Фев 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/vologda/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_tselnoplanochny
y_907681798
Тот же Юпитер.


----------



## zet10 (9 Фев 2017)

Чёт подорожал))... Тут один кретин его всего за 55 покупал, а вместе с ним ещё в придачу коробку с гипсом.( где то на форуме есть эта тема если кому интересно)


----------



## dj.sator (10 Фев 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pyatiryadnyy_bayan_sonata_golo

sa-latun_913176552
Такой инструмент городах в трех висит.


----------



## sgoryachih (11 Фев 2017)

dj.sator писал:


> https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/pyatiryadnyy_bayan_sonata_golo
> 
> 
> sa-latun_913176552
> ...


----------



## zet10 (11 Фев 2017)

Баян "Агат", надпись "соната" самопальная, ценник не более 35-40 т.р


----------



## sgoryachih (11 Фев 2017)

Ха! 401-й способ сравнительно честного отъема денег у населения...


----------



## dj.sator (13 Мар 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/rostov-na-donu/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodayu_bayan_10239901
61 
Тут даже Новикова приплели...


----------



## vev (14 Мар 2017)

*zet10*,

Юра, у тебя конкурент аднака... Пыжики за штуку баксов продаёт, а ты все торгуешь по заоблачным ценам 

и не дерьмо с конвейера, те которые Сам Женя Новиков в инструмент превратил


----------



## zet10 (14 Мар 2017)

Vev,ну зачем ты так?) зачем издеваешься надо мной?))...почему ты такой жестокий, почему ты меня так не любишь?))...ты наверное радуешься что у меня ни кто ни чего не покупает и я разорен?))... Конечно, кто тут будет чего покупать, когда люди уже "накупили" себе "товара", как в этом вот случае,Итак...

случай который имел у меня место быть вчера, вообщем приехал ко мне покупатель смотреть баян "Пиджини" , долго играл,восхищался инструментом, после чего начал мне рассказывать,что неделю назад с ним преключилась такая история, он увидел на Авито баян "Пиджини", за 120 тысяч рублей,тут же позвонил туда, а там ему сказали что нужна предоплата ( 5 тысяч хватит).Далее "инструкция" была идти к банкомату ,кой чаго ввести на терминале,после чего жулики успешно подключились к его онлайн банку и сняли сумму в размере 140 тысяч рублей.

Так что конечно Жень ты прав))... Всех клиентов "увели" "конкуренты проклятые", одному за 55 тысяч коробку с гипсом прислали, другому за 80 баян набитый песком внутри ( хорошо хоть не гавном), у третьего 140 тысяч с мобильного банка сняли, у четвёртого пятого...один ты у меня Жень и остался только,умный,осторожный и осмотрительный)).Но я не расстраиваюсь дорогой мой,так как знаю что наше дело правое и победа будет за нами, поэтому и "не зарастает народная тропа", ходоки все одно приходят!


----------



## gus (15 Мар 2017)

zet10 писал:


> ...один ты у меня Жень и остался только,умный,осторожный и осмотрительный)).Но я не расстраиваюсь дорогой мой,так как знаю что наше дело правое и победа будет за нами, поэтому и "не зарастает народная тропа", ходоки все одно приходят!


Нет, Юра, не один Женя у тебя остался. Еще я туточки есть. Твою Ясную Поляну потерзал за полгода достаточно. Радуюсь! (Кстати, надо бы один голос в левой посмотреть. я тогда позвоню тебе?)


----------



## zet10 (15 Мар 2017)

Павел, вот спасибо!кстати на досуге вспоминал о тебе! Конечно привози инструмент, все сделаем в лучшем виде.Приятно слышать, что ты доволен инструментом и он тебя радует! Кстати слушал твою игру на выложенных тобой видеороликах, МОЛОДЕЦ!Очень и очень достойно !


----------



## dj.sator (16 Мар 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_italyanskiy_fantini_p_cr
-15_edd_950502616
Воот реальная цена за фантини, 6к рублей.


----------



## maksi (17 Мар 2017)

https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_gotovovybornyy_t
selnoplanochnyy_1104809426 
https://www.avito.ru/moskva/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_ukraina_analog_yupitera_
919861692
Вот нашёл объявление на авито, хотел баян юпитер с рук купить, пока думал может он так стоить или нет, увидел второе объявление про баян Украина. Картинка одна и та же, получается он на Украину наклеил надпись юпитер и продаёт?


----------



## glory (17 Мар 2017)

Юпитер (даже кусковой) столько стоить не может.. А для "Украины" нормальная цена, но надо смотреть..  А юпитеровская здесь только наклейка, и то похоже левая. Все остальное в обоих случаях - "Украина"...


----------



## vyachek (16 Дек 2017)

Дошло и до Самары.
https://www.avito.ru/samara/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_kontsertnyy_mast
erovoy_1176429276
Он же в Харькове.
https://muztochka.com/products/yupiter-chernyy


----------



## vyachek (17 Дек 2017)

Сняли с продажи.


----------



## nidogopp43 (5 Фев 2018)

Инструмент который уже не первый год висит на Авито из Москвы и Краснодара, ( в том числе и продавался на данном сайте) перекочевал в Воронеж и сильно схуднул)) Ценовая политика очень привлекательная Налетай Братцы! https://www.avito.ru/voronezh/muzykalnye_instrumenty/akkordeon_settimio_soprani_a
rtist_vi_1529466204


----------



## sgoryachih (13 Фев 2018)

https://www.avito.ru/volgograd/muzykalnye_instrumenty/prodaetsya_bayan_kontsertny
y_30094070 - а это тоже, как мне кажется, своего рода мошенниче


----------



## vev (13 Фев 2018)

*sgoryachih*,

отож... Оно в чистом виде...


----------



## Сергей_6254 (14 Фев 2018)

Внимание Мошенник!Кидает людей!Будьте аккуратны 
выставляет запчасти на авито,получает задатки и пропадает!города москва,рязань и казань,где продает.
4279400012294896 карта его 
https://vk.com/id319235358 
Алексеев Евгений Федорович 24.12.1984
прописка: ульяновск врача михайлова 36 кв 159
89278268181
89266908221 
89035385270
89587237259
89647243252
все его номера с которых звонил
https://vk.com/id51839723 старая страница


----------



## sgoryachih (18 Июн 2018)

Сергей_6254 () писал:А они так и продолжают дурить народ. Вот сегодняшнее объявление из Сызрани. Юпитер за 35 тысяч рублей. https://www.avito.ru/syzran/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_yupiter_1269759743


----------



## vyachek (21 Июн 2018)

Это из Сызрани объявление. Я  звонил по этому номеру. Подтвердили, что инструмент продается. А когда спросил адрес в Сызрани, сказали, что уже продали. А объявление до сих пор активно.


----------



## sgoryachih (21 Июн 2018)

vyachek писал:


> Это из Сызрани объявление. Я  звонил по этому номеру. Подтвердили, что инструмент продается. А когда спросил адрес в Сызрани, сказали, что уже продали. А объявление до сих пор активно.


Да, это я ошибся. Из Сызрани. Не снимают объявление, потому что продолжают брать залог  с иногородних.


----------



## Zach F. (16 Дек 2021)

https://www.avito.ru/yuzhno-sahalinsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_ukraina_2296082339



Этот листинг для Украины - афера? Я знаю, что Украину не так уважают, как Юпитер, но это похоже на цену Агата. Возможно ли, что это реальная, но низкая цена из-за удаленности места? Извините за плохо переведенный русский язык. Я не могу связаться с кем-либо на Авито, чтобы проверить себя без русского номера телефона.


----------



## Kuzalogly (17 Дек 2021)

Zach F. написал(а):


> Возможно ли, что это реальная, но низкая цена из-за удаленности места?


Нет, невозможно. Никакого баяна нет, никакой Заремы нет. Я попросил сфотографировать горку и широко раскрытые меха, сообщив что мой друг приедет за баяном, ибо он там живёт. На этом- всё, тишина. Фотографировать-то нечего)… .
Осмелюсь в сотый раз повторить, что инструменты не покупают по картинкам и путём пересылки, даже если это не обман.
Есть только один компромиссный вариант охвата продавцов при поиске. Вот у меня, к примеру, есть 3-4 товарища, они преподаватели, мастера и т.д. Увидев объявление о продаже инструмента недалеко от меня, любой из них просит съездить, проверить, оценить исправность. Если всё ОК- я покупаю и пересылаю. Таких случаев было немало, никто не в накладе.


----------



## internetbayan (17 Дек 2021)

Zach F. написал(а):


> https://www.avito.ru/yuzhno-sahalinsk/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_ukraina_2296082339
> 
> 
> 
> Этот листинг для Украины - афера? Я знаю, что Украину не так уважают, как Юпитер, но это похоже на цену Агата. Возможно ли, что это реальная, но низкая цена из-за удаленности места? Извините за плохо переведенный русский язык. Я не могу связаться с кем-либо на Авито, чтобы проверить себя без русского номера телефона.


Там в его профиле есть отзыв-почитайте!


----------



## Zach F. (17 Дек 2021)

Спасибо, что подтвердили мои подозрения. К сожалению, я даже не могу просмотреть профиль на Авито без номера телефона. Это, наверное, лучший способ остановить ботов и иностранных идиотов вроде меня.


----------



## Gross (12 Мар 2022)

Да простит меня модератор- возможно, это и не жулик, но такой шедевр баяностроения вряд ли где увидишь. Некий Сергей пишет:
"Баян для ценителeй вcегo мoщного и надёжногo. Изготaвливался мнoю личнo 7 меcяцeв цeлыми днями для вeлoпутeшecтвия. 
Пpотивоударный.
Сeндвич - внутри дepeвянный, cверху обшит аллюминием. Вce углы усилeны.
Звук: 1) лeвая cторонa - басoвый и aккopдoвый рeзонатopы пoлноcтью aллюминиевые, чтo дeлaет тембр aккoмпанeмeнта пoxoжим на элeктpoнный, но с оттенком дерева. Бас сильный, аккорд очень громкий. Крепление не на клею, а на болтиках.2) Правая сторона - резонаторы деревянные, чтобы осталось знакомое звучание Баяна. 
Компрессия идеальная.
Крепление : вкруговую корпус обнимает рукав в котором цепка, так что можно прыгать и Баян не сорвётся, а не так как у всех : в деревянный корпус вкручены шурупчики, которые могут вырваться. 
Без ремней.
Мех внутри обклеен фольгой для лучшего отражения звука, а снаружи обклеен кожзамом для крепости уголков."


https://www.avito.ru/ekaterinburg/muzykalnye_instrumenty/bayan_v_allyuminievom_korpuse_masterovoy_2224584897


----------



## Kuzalogly (12 Мар 2022)

Gross написал(а):


> такой шедевр баяностроения вряд ли где увидишь.


Согласен. Внимательно почитал описание. Человек явно психически ненормальный безработный. 7 месяцев круглосуточно создавал это чудо. Руки, конечно, у него растут откуда надо, но с головой большие проблемы.


----------



## voldemar-60 (12 Мар 2022)

Сварганить алюминиевый "Этюд" - это надо вначале подумать, а потом постараться.


----------



## globus (12 Мар 2022)

Главное - хвост!


----------



## MAN (12 Мар 2022)

Мне кажется здесь немного неожиданным только то, что этот удивительный Самоделкин в качестве объекта для своих творческих экспериментов выбрал баян, то есть предмет, в принципе интересующий весьма малочисленную аудиторию, а вообще-то можно найти массу примеров того, как люди с энтузиазмом, явно достойным лучшего применения, тратят уйму своего времени, сил, а не редко и денег на создание, мягко говоря, очень странных вещей, практическую пользу от которых вообще трудно себе даже вообразить. Здесь же мы всё-таки имеем дело с противоударным баяном, то есть уже известным предметом известного назначения, просто дополненным новым, не характерным для него прежде качеством, расширяющим границы его применения. И вряд ли этот чудо-баян строился с целью продажи, скорее всего для себя, а продаётся вероятно потому, что создателю потребовались деньги на новый проект, теперь это может быть водонепроницаемая версия для дайвинга или ещё что-нибудь в таком же роде.


----------



## vyachek (13 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> продаётся вероятно потому, что создателю потребовались деньги на новый проект


Скорее обнаружилось, что алюминий сильно пачкает, рубашек и штанов не напасёшься.


----------



## MAN (13 Мар 2022)

Может быть, но ведь эта проблема легко решается покраской. В конце концов баян в корпусе из алюминиевого сплава даже серийно некогда выпускали. Я имею в виду баян "Искра". Мне всё-таки кажется, что, практически реализовав конструкцию ударопрочного баяна, предназначенного для высокохудожественных велопробегов по бездорожью и разгильдяйству, изобретатель скорее всего просто загорелся какой-то новой идеей.


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> для высокохудожественных велопробегов


----------



## Kuzalogly (14 Мар 2022)

MAN написал(а):


> баян в корпусе из алюминиевого сплава даже серийно некогда выпускали. Я имею в виду баян "Искра".


О, это был прорыв в науке и технике! Фабрика им. Советской Армии. Ходили слухи, что корпуса делают их отходов производства ракет). Обломки этих недобаянов у меня в кладовке есть до сих пор... .


----------



## MAN (14 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> Ходили слухи, что корпуса делают их отходов производства ракет)


Вот ведь народ, слышали звон, а не знали где он. Да всё как раз наоборот было - ракеты делали из того, что оставалось после изготовления баянов! И между прочим именно благодаря разработке баяна "Искра" в ракетостроении в своё время тоже был осуществлён переход от традиционных деревянных конструкций к более прогрессивным металлическим. Впрочем до сих пор есть ещё ретрограды и консерваторы, утверждающие, что рёв деревянных ракет имел более глубокую и выразительную, приятную для слуха тембральную окраску, а тепло, выделяемое ими при попадании в цель, было живым.


----------



## ugly (14 Мар 2022)

У Хонера были аллюминиевые корпуса, так что не ноу-хау...


----------



## vyachek (14 Мар 2022)

Kuzalogly написал(а):


> этих недобаянов


Это для кого как.


----------



## MAN (14 Мар 2022)

vyachek написал(а):


> Это для кого как.


Точно! Кому-то девушка покажется недоодетой, а кому-то недораздетой. Но в любом случае с огоньком, то есть я хотел сказать с искрой.


----------

